# Re-Ordering Tracks in Cubase Mixconsole?



## Prockamanisc (Feb 8, 2018)

Is there a way to move tracks in the MixConsole? Is it possible to renumber the track's number (it's created in the order of tracks when it was created)?

I've got some group tracks in my template- some of them were created at the very beginning of creating my template, and some were created at the very end. I have to go back and forth between almost 900 tracks in order to see all of my group tracks.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 9, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> Is there a way to move tracks in the MixConsole?


IIRC In the Project Window: Go to folder for VI Instruments usually at the bottom.. If you open say one of your Kontakt Instances Folder, you will see all the outputs. You can drag these up and down to re-order them. Note: I never used Instrument Tracks, only Rack Instruments. You can also re-order your FX and Groups that way.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 9, 2018)

I never keep my tracks in their original folder, is that what you're suggesting? I can't quite figure out what you're meaning with the Rack Instruments, either. Could you please clarify? This is definitely been a challenge for me.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 10, 2018)

What version are you running? I'm still on 7.5


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 10, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> Is there a way to move tracks in the MixConsole? Is it possible to renumber the track's number (it's created in the order of tracks when it was created)?
> 
> I've got some group tracks in my template- some of them were created at the very beginning of creating my template, and some were created at the very end. I have to go back and forth between almost 900 tracks in order to see all of my group tracks.



In a word no.

Tracks in the MixConsole will be in the same order as they are in the main window. 

Tracks are automatically numbered based on their positions in the main window.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Feb 10, 2018)

With so many tracks in view, you might want to check the Cubase Manual from page 321 and on about the many viewing/visibility options in Cubase. 
With a little effort you could set up key commands for filtered views, track visibility presets, etc. You can link track visibility between mixer & edit window. Set up a key command for preferred overviews etc.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 10, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> Tracks in the MixConsole will be in the same order as they are in the main window.
> 
> Tracks are automatically numbered based on their positions in the main window.


I don't think that's true, unfortunately. I've rearranged almost all of my tracks in the Main Window (the Project Window, I'm assuming this is referring to). Even tracks that are right next to eachother will be numbered something like "32, 33, 922, 923" because the last two tracks were created months after the first two tracks were created. The Mixer Window does not reflect the order of tracks in the Project Window. If I could set a preference or something that would make this happen, though, I would be very happy.


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 10, 2018)

That’s strange. I just double checked my system and my mixer reflects the track order in my project window, updating as soon as I move anything.

Saying that, I’m not sure how it works if you have a mixture of instrument tracks and group tracks outside of their folder in the project window.

You don’t have certain tracks in the Mixconsole assigned to zones do you, as that will change the order of their display? (I have all of my group channels set to the right zone, so they’re always grouped together and accessible).


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 11, 2018)

You're right, I'm doing it now in a brand new project and the Mixconsole is adjusting to any changes that I'm making in the Project Window. I'm wondering if it's being weird in my Template because I have all of my tracks in folders, if that affects the rearranging at all.


----------

